# 10inch cylinders on front of a g body



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

whats up i just installed a set up in my homiez car and now he wonts replace his 8's with 10's i'm sure someone has done it already and what needs to b done to make it work if it can work... i hear it can fuck shit up


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

dont do it!!! its gonna fuck up things...maximum 8 inch in front


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

There is only so much travel your front suspension has and if you keep pushing it you can break ball joints and bend stuff. Shit you can put some 6's and it will do the same as 8's!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

you can do it if its just temporary,,my homie has 10s in front of a luxury sport,,street hopper,,he hasnt had any problems,,,used it all summer long,,now he went back to 8's


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

SIK_9D1 said:


> There is only so much travel your front suspension has and if you keep pushing it you can break ball joints and bend stuff. Shit you can put some 6's and it will do the same as 8's!


no joke why do people do some of the shit they do amazes me....


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Yeah it won't do any different that the 8s in front. Tell him to watch the front and when he raises it to the max how his a arms hit the frame and how it wouldn't work with 10s any differently


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Never seen a g-body that could use 10s in front.

8" cylinders in the stock front suspension on that car is going to give you, from laying frame, 12" of lift. Even though you want a little stroke left over to push on the coil rather than dead heading the pump, you'd be hard pressed to find a front suspension that needs any more than that. Maybe a body drop with custom arms/spindles for high lockup.. its a lot to expect from a stock 15.5" lower arm.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

doesnt matter when you have full stack of colis anyways


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

SupremeAir said:


> no joke why do people do some of the shit they do amazes me....


 Don't Know Brotha. But people never seem to amaze me either. How have you been bro?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

x100 no reason to use 10's . Measure the car with it dropped, then again all the way up. I get 6" of lift out of my regal with 8" cylinders locked up.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

AndrewH said:


> Never seen a g-body that could use 10s in front.
> 
> 8" cylinders in the stock front suspension on that car is going to give you, from laying fr
> 
> ...


okay Mr smart pants. U.know too much. Hahaha


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Hannibal Lector said:


> okay Mr smart pants. U.know too much. Hahaha



I has a tape measure


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks to everyone 4 the info


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

What if you extend top and bottom a arms?


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

neutryal7 said:


> What if you extend top and bottom a arms?


still pointless to put anything bigger than 8s


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

SPOOK82 said:


> still pointless to put anything bigger than 8s


Yes very tru! depending on ur rig 8 inch cylinders never even see full extension. The really trick is buy a 6" cylinder take the shaft and place it in ur 8" case! Just for a bit more edge!


----------



## nuttycutty (Aug 3, 2003)

The 8's in my cutty would compress the spring and lock the supension stiff as if there was no suspension and then the very end of the shaft would bend.I put 6's in and it still locked up but would not compress the spring so I could ride locked up and still had some spring in the front. Will never do 8's again in the front of a G-body.


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

:facepalm: becareful cuz your going to overlock your A-arms crack welds an constant stress on your ball joint and we all seen hopping video when that ball joint snaps it fucks wit your man hood ***** be screamn and shit runnin


----------



## AK5000 (Aug 25, 2010)

There is only 5 " of travel where the cylinder mounts, granted the arm continues out and the 5" grows due to it working like a cantilever so it lifts the car higher. I like the 6" ram in the 8" body Idea, I may have to borrow that idea


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

352cutty86 said:


> Yes very tru! depending on ur rig 8 inch cylinders never even see full extension. The really trick is buy a 6" cylinder take the shaft and place it in ur 8" case! Just for a bit more edge!


Does nothing


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

why would a 6" ram in a 8" case be any diffrent than a 6"cilinder?
The real trick to huge lock up is spindles and uppers....but the point is laying really? Or isnt it?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

dogbonekustoms said:


> why would a 6" ram in a 8" case be any diffrent than a 6"cilinder?


Nope


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Fluid pocket allows the cylinder to fill up quicker for a "bit" more "response"..It very similar to the Cce hydraulic strokes that carries A 1" 1/4 pocket (I believe theres is a 8" cylinder in almost a 12" case) which is a over the counter product..I'm just stating I have noticed Abit more response, the cylinder doesn't have anything to do with huge lock up,unless u are running shit coil,, depending on the amont of coil u are running in the front a 8" stroke may never be seen nor even 7".


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

352cutty86 said:


> Fluid pocket always the cylinder to fill up quicker for a "bit" more "response"..It very similar to the Cce hydraulic strokes that carries A 1" 1/4 pocket (I believe theres is a 8" cylinder in almost a 12" case) which is a over the counter product..I'm just stating I have noticed Abit more response, the cylinder doesn't have anything to do with huge lock up,unless u are running shit coil,, depending on the amont of coil u are running in the front a 8" stroke may never be seen nor even 7".


LOL


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

You only have about 5" if travel at the "stock" cylinder point. Period. Not 7 or 8 or any other bullshit answer given in here. It's physically impossible for it to move anymore. Unless physics are different where you live.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

OGJordan said:


> You only have about 5" if travel at the "stock" cylinder point. Period. Not 7 or 8 or any other bullshit answer given in here. It's physically impossible for it to move anymore. Unless physics are different where you live.


QFT.


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

OGJordan said:


> You only have about 5" if travel at the "stock" cylinder point. Period. Not 7 or 8 or any other bullshit answer given in here. It's physically impossible for it to move anymore. Unless physics are different where you live.


 you may want to read again I never stated u will get 7 or 8..I did say the key word "nor". I recommended a 6" stroke.


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> LOL


Lol ? Shit what u got u got to say.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

352cutty86 said:


> Lol ? Shit what u got u got to say.


6" shaft in an 8" case does nothing. A "pocket" at the top of the cylinder does nothing. Youre still pushing fluid through the same size hose. Therefore, I LOL @ the "theory".


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

TATTOO-76 said:


> 6" shaft in an 8" case does nothing. A "pocket" at the top of the cylinder does nothing. Youre still pushing fluid through the same size hose. Therefore, I LOL @ the "theory".


Thats what I said, but in less words :h5:


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

All I can say I done it est 9 years ago (not that im sayin im the first) And I notice a bit of a benefit in responce not in the gain of inches, when I was doin it and will remain to do so....Cce new model cylinders have pockets so it may be workin for some others. Why mass produce A product that never worked excpeially a current high profile company? Pushing fluid same hoae? .why have larger port cylinders, blocks 3/8, 1/2, 3/4 and 1" it don't make a difference? Bs.., I'm goin to do what I feel works for me out of "my trial and error not theory"That's the name of the game trail and error, no one is goin to slap a book in ur hand with all the key traits to be the best. In other words you do ur thing homie.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

352cutty86 said:


> All I can say I done it est 9 years ago (not that im sayin im the first) And I notice a bit of a benefit in responce not in the gain of inches, when I was doin it and will remain to do so....Cce new model cylinders have pockets so it may be workin for some others. Why mass produce A product that never worked excpeially a current high profile company? I'm goin to do what I feel works for me out of "my trial and error not theory"That's the name of the game trail and error, no one is goin to slap a book in ur hand with all the key traits to be the best. In other words you do ur thing homie.


ProHopper did the GFII when theyre name was still good, made chingos of them gears and theyre junk. But go ahead and do what u think is best.


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> ProHopper did the GFII when theyre name was still good, made chingos of them gears and theyre junk. But go ahead and do what u think is best.


Lol i knew when I was typing that u were going to say that mufasA and I have used them aswell..But yes u do what u think is best.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=i67JlRfnIbI G-FORCE GEAR IN ACTION AGIN :wave:


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=i67JlRfnIbI G-FORCE GEAR IN ACTION AGIN :wave:


Iol I had a feeling u would pop up aswell


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=i67JlRfnIbI G-FORCE GEAR IN ACTION AGIN :wave:


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Just put a fucking 6 or 8 inch cylinder in the god dam car and be done with it already.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

lone star said:


> Just put a fucking 6 or 8 inch cylinder in the god dam car and be done with it already.


I just LOLed, two times.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

i suppose the next post will be about Saco motors?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> i suppose the next post will be about Saco motors?


:wave: 


Only if u talk shit about them :roflmao:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

I would think that if someone is making cilinders with a ''pocket'' the reason could be to avoid dead ending the piston on the casing. 
Just tryin to think simple.
The way i see it, as the system is filled with oil, once pressurized it makes no diffrence whatsoever as the oil is ''pushing'' from the pumphead not the fitting on the cilinder, but even if that was the case, wouldnt it be like sayin that a 6 feet hose has more responce than a 4 feet hose??
But honestly, im not that knowledgeable, as good a handle i think i got on the subject.


----------



## low84monte (Jul 26, 2010)

i have 10's om a gbody monte.have had them in there for 2 years and no problems


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

i know you guys are talking about a g body but check out how this guy did his 10's this was my first time ever seeing this done at a show i went too


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> Only if u talk shit about them :roflmao:


Q-vole Chris...:wave:

He'll be on here on his own lol..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

hood_starra said:


> View attachment 554978
> View attachment 554979
> 
> 
> i know you guys are talking about a g body but check out how this guy did his 10's this was my first time ever seeing this done at a show i went too


Donk turned lowrider?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Lets see that "laynlow"


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Q-vole Chris...:wave:
> 
> He'll be on here on his own lol..


:h5:


----------

